# Training Log



## Dave Immure (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm just curious as to if anyone keeps a training log. If so what would a template look like?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Immure said:


> I'm just curious as to if anyone keeps a training log. If so what would a template look like?


Yes, I do.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Dog-Training---Keep-a-Log&id=546186

I have a tiny spiral notebook that fits into my back pocket. There's a "super-sticky" Postit for each of five chunks of pages. The Postits have the dogs' names on them.

Nowadays when I come back home I transfer the pencil log to a computer document, but for a long time I just kept a better handwritten notebook (a binder) as a permanent record.

What the notations are kind of depends on the type of training you're doing. (Tracking, for example, would have weather notes, but Basic Ob probably would not. :lol: )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I did when I was in SAR. Now, for tracking I'll draw up my track, wind direction and tracklayer. If there is something I need to work on per my TD then I'll try and jot it down. Otherewise not.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I do also, nothing formal- a notebook, I put in what we worked on, what problems or things I want to work on the next time, if I am doing searches- I write where the finds were and how long it took the dog, on jumps I put the height or lengths, or objects used -also the date,time and weather conditions Mo


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> I do also, nothing formal- a notebook, I put in what we worked on, what problems or things I want to work on the next time ...


'Zackly. It's strictly for my assessment of what worked well, what one dog had confusion with, etc.

Actually, I might not even keep a log if I had video of each session, but I don't.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a white binder that I keep a training log in for Judge as well as seperate dividers for rules and such that I look at a LOT. It's a 2" binder...big and roomy. 

I write what we did/tried and also how long we trained and my critique of things that need changing or things that don't need changing. I'll try and get a picture of it tomorrow. 

Courtney


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Video and log book if you can. I don't have a template, but I like to go over what I have been working on, and then make a list of what is not doing so well, and what is doing well and what is doing great, and then try and work them all in a proper (hopefully) ratio.

Video gives you what it really looked like, not just what you could remember. It is a really great training aid.


----------

